# Cow Elk Ivories



## flightbirds

I was lucky enough to draw a cow tag in ND this year. Do cow elk have ivories?


----------



## Large munsterlander1

I could be wrong but i dont think so? I think bulls only have them and they call them buglars?(sp)


----------



## bedrock

Yes cow elk have ivories


----------



## WhoaThereBigFella

SOOooooo....what are ivories?


----------



## Sasha and Abby

They are the corner teeth... the canines. They are a little longer and rounder than the front teeth and not as sharp as the molars. Both sexes have them.


----------



## bedrock

The top of the tooth is cut off and is mounted generally in a ring but can be set in other jewellery.


----------



## RNinND

My cow had them. Come out surprisingly easy.


----------



## Radar21

If you are interested, I have a friend here in WI that does amazing work with elk ivory, turning them into jewelry. He has done work for the National Wild Turkey Federation and other big organizations. If interested, send me a PM and I will refer ya.


----------



## ruger1

Red Stag have ivories as well. However the Hinds (cows) have little insignifigant ones if any. Is that the same for cow Elk?


----------



## iwantabuggy

ruger1 said:


> Red Stag have ivories as well. However the Hinds (cows) have little insignifigant ones if any. Is that the same for cow Elk?


Nope, a mature cow can have pretty nice ones.


----------



## dog gone

yes they do.


----------



## Bwana Holum

I was surprised too to find out that cow elk have ivories when I shot my Custer state park cow elk back in 2002. Its funny cause since then I have shot a bull elk, a sika deer stag and a red stag and have collected the ivories out of all of them. Only I don't have enough money to put them into jewelry, and would rather spend it to hunt them anyway


----------

